# Scan network neighbourhood when in Master mode

## Logicien

Is it possible?

```
iw wlan0 info

Interface wlan0

   ifindex 4

   type AP

   wiphy 3

iw wlan0 scan

command failed: Operation not permitted (-1)
```

----------

## khayyam

paul ...

this would require your card to be in 'master' mode and 'monitor' mode simultaniously, so, as far as I am aware, no.

best ... khay

----------

